# Starcraft 2 anyone?



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Starcraft 2 anyone?


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

It doesn't exist  I've been waiting for SC2 since high school... 10 years ago


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I remember seeing an episode of "X Play" on G4 that 
reviewed a preview of Starcraft 2.
The look had completely changed, and the system
was different.
I didn't like it.

I like the simple graphics of Starcraft.
They should just issue new missions that work with
the existing game.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Starcraft 2 is coming out in a little while. The beta testings are already present, you might've gotten the beta version if you signed up.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

On another note, anyone play Warcraft 3 RoC or TFT?:wave:
My username is Isomatic.


----------



## metalwolfx (Apr 11, 2010)

12345


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Really.


----------



## themodelcitizen (May 14, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Same. Beta's out and it seems pretty good.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

SC2 is out officially now!


----------



## Jordanator (Sep 29, 2010)

JasonZ said:


> SC2 is out officially now!


How are you actually liking it? Ive heard opinions on both sides that its bad or good~


----------



## EscapeThisNet (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you like SC2 or not? Shall I buy it?


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I like it. Good graphics, best rts out there.


----------



## dtran09 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a great game. That last mission in campaign mode was brutal though.


----------



## slide95 (Mar 10, 2019)

needs some better prize support or reasons to get to masters or high diamond, skins etc then more would aspire to do it, all you are doing is increasing E-peen for like 200 people who you would never meet irl.


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow, Starcraft 2 is my favorite game.


----------

